# Backyard Beast



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Still working on this 68 Dart I resqued from a garage sale... This Backyard Built Racecar has been a bear since I repainted it... I think I have found enough parts to complete it... Adding some detail to the engine and fabricating a hood scoop !!!*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good enough that I want to drive it!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice! I might have some parts if you are missing anything.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking at that car, I can believe the 10.70 dial-in on the windshield - That's one quick-looking Dart!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

dge467 said:


> Very nice! I might have some parts if you are missing anything.


*Thank you very much, but I think I've pieced it together with enough scrap parts... This thing was a mess when I found it... I have enough to do some detail under it now !!! Back to the track!!! *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_Well if it aint fast enuff, i know dom can make it go faster. lol-- i like all the figures you got standing around it. look cool._


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

pretty cool.Looks like the old days when you could work on your own car.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

BOXIE said:


> pretty cool.Looks like the old days when you could work on your own car.


 That's an era gone now forever! That engine looks boss! I love the colouring, and hoses galore. I've always loved the look of realism on a small scale. This is the reason I got into modeling in the first place. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice build!!

Flooded with memories of my '67 Dart GT 235HP 273CI 4-speed and hanging around with a buddy that had a '69 Dart GT 340 T-Flite that would get into the 11's with street tires and through the mufflers!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

